# PS3 Overtakes Xbox 360 in Shipped Consoles



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Recent information from IDC's forecast through 2016 foresees that disc-based consoles will thrive through at least 2014.
> 
> Sony's PlayStation 3 has, according to International Data Corporation's (IDC) most recent report, surpassed Microsoft's Xbox 360 in the number of units sold. The report, which was released on Wednesday, showed that that there were 77 million PS3 and 76 million Xbox 360 consoles sold as of December 2012, despite the fact that the PS3 was released a year after the Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



source: More


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually the IDC source is a bit iffy, It may or not have, though for it to have been true the PS3 would need massive sales in europe as well as fair bit in the rest of the world.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 11, 2013)

inb4 console war


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Considering that 360 sold twice as much as the PS3 during the holidays in the US (1.4 million i think), i doubt those figures.

But even if they are real, i'm glad Microsoft and Sony are doing good.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 11, 2013)

Wait, it took _that_ long? I'm honestly surprised. The PS3 in my opinion won this generation console-wise, and this is coming from a guy who owned all three consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Sony got off to a very slow start considering their disastrous first few years. Its been said that 50% of this gens consoles were sold only after 2009. So that's something to think about.

I do agree that they've climbed themselves back up to a great level after falling so far, but they still don't have enough momentum.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations Sony has finally pulled ahead with only a few months left  to go in this current generation


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

Shipped consoles != Sold consoles

One day, publications will learn that.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jan 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> Shipped consoles != Sold consoles
> 
> One day, publications will learn that.



This.

/10 char


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

Glorious PS3 Master race.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2013)

does not make up for the PSP Vita.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Glorious PS3 Master race.



Your computer would like to have a word with you


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 12, 2013)

Heh, I guess thats a plus to Sony fans, perhaps some late gen bragging will happen. Not that it matters. 



Krory said:


> Shipped consoles != Sold consoles
> 
> One day, publications will learn that.



Yes, and hopefully those shitty music industry fellas can also catch on as well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

#playstationmasterrace


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2013)

It was only a matter of time


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

It doesn't really matter, it wasn't until a few years ago Sony was making money per console being sold. The real winner is the one that sells the most software, which we don't have any solid numbers for.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Shipped consoles != Sold consoles
> 
> One day, publications will learn that.


to be fair, producing and shipping consoles costs money and therefore the quantity of consoles shipped has everything to do with the number of sales. you are right that they aren't the same thing but it's a good indicator and a lot easier to follow than number of total sales worldwide.

anyway, not really surprised by this since ps3 has been getting better exclusive games for 2-3 years straight now and the price isn't so ridiculously high anymore.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

DragonSlayer said:


> to be fair, producing and shipping consoles costs money and therefore the quantity of consoles shipped has everything to do with the number of sales. you are right that they aren't the same thing but it's a good indicator and a lot easier to follow than number of total sales worldwide.
> 
> anyway, not really surprised by this since ps3 has been getting better exclusive games for 2-3 years straight now and the price isn't so ridiculously high anymore.



I say it has to do with PS3 having the best version of Netflix of all home consoles, ontop of its blu-ray drive. I know at least 5 people who only use it for media purposes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2013)

They also don't make you pay for a Subscription for things you should get for free, like youtube. You have to be a Gold Member to get Youtube on the X-box 360.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 15, 2013)

You also have to be a gold member to get Netflix too, its just far to inconvenient to use the 360 as a media center. I don't like to take sides in console war bullshit, but for media purposes, ps3 far outclasses 360.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2013)

People got tired of having to pay to play online after already spending 2 or 300 for the console and 60 for a game.


----------



## little nin (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, it has a blue ray player. Or, it is one. It makes sense...


----------



## Daxter (Jan 16, 2013)

Just as planned 

No but I love my Ps3. I'm glad it's doing well. I know being stuck with Nintendo for so long took its toll and I lusted after playstation for as long as I can remember. Sure, I played a little Halo with friends, but I never once considered an xbox. I kind of hope it stays that way, and it should if sony continues what they're doing. 
I only got my Ps3 after 09 because it originally came out when I was a penniless 15 year old anyway.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2013)

PS3 was always the superior console..now all we need now is Chad Warden making a video out of this.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 17, 2013)

meh, mines is just a nexflix and blue ray player. I most game on the XBOX, yea you have to play for membership but you get more apps and other things that i dont get on my PS3


----------

